# LR 5.5 - Rotated watermarks disappear?



## Jim Saunders (Jun 21, 2014)

I thought to rotate the watermark for some photos I was going to export, but after rotating it once it disappeared and no end of screwing with settings could make it appear. Has anyone else had this? 

Adobe would do very well indeed to put some work into that particular part of the program. 

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2014)

I agree that the watermark module is very weak, I use different software that is much more powerful.

However, I had no issue rotating a watermark in 5.5 and saving it as a new name. It shows up fine.

Maybe if you tell us exactly what you did, we can try to duplicate it.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I agree that the watermark module is very weak, I use different software that is much more powerful.
> 
> However, I had no issue rotating a watermark in 5.5 and saving it as a new name. It shows up fine.
> 
> Maybe if you tell us exactly what you did, we can try to duplicate it.



Could you share the name of your watermark software? Thanks!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 21, 2014)

I've had a lot of frustration with that watermark module too. Seems like there should be a plug-in for Lightroom that would give more flexibility. Anybody know of one?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I agree that the watermark module is very weak, I use different software that is much more powerful.
> 
> However, I had no issue rotating a watermark in 5.5 and saving it as a new name. It shows up fine.
> 
> Maybe if you tell us exactly what you did, we can try to duplicate it.



Creating a new watermark and rotating it appears to work correctly, but starting with an existing one and rotating it causes the mark to appear only when rotated to its original orientation.

Jim


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I've had a lot of frustration with that watermark module too. Seems like there should be a plug-in for Lightroom that would give more flexibility. Anybody know of one?



I'd like to know too


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 22, 2014)

As an addendum it appears it is sensitive also to font choice; it figures the one I prefer is one which doesn't work. Dear Adobe, fix this please.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 22, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the watermark module is very weak, I use different software that is much more powerful.
> ...


 
Actually, that's what I did, I rotated a existing one and saved it as a new name. Apparently, its font related. Are you using Adobe fonts or TT fonts?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 22, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Actually, that's what I did, I rotated a existing one and saved it as a new name. Apparently, its font related. Are you using Adobe fonts or TT fonts?



I couldn't tell you where I got the one in question (Kalinga) but it doesn't rotate, others do, and I'm not that attached to it that I won't use something else.

Jim


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 22, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> As an addendum it appears it is sensitive also to font choice; it figures the one I prefer is one which doesn't work. Dear Adobe, fix this please.
> 
> Jim



Did you consider post this on one of the adobe forums?

forums.adobe.com/community/lightroom

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/products/photoshop_family_photoshop_lightroom


----------

